# PetSmart Incident



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I went to PetSmart today after our show and took Maddie in with me, just so she could be in a cool building and not sit in the hot car. This lady, who also happened to be a Blue representative for the store, talked to me non-stop! She was trying to convince me that Blue was BETTER than Fromm. :no: She also claimed that their life-source bits are better than the "flour of vitamins" that foods like Fromm would do, instead of in the life source stuff. I may be no expert in how a dog receives its essential vitamins, etc. But I'm thinking that putting it into the bit form or with the kibble itself, makes no difference. 

I was trying to stand my ground and tell her that Fromm is working for my dog and she LOVES it. But, I was trying to get convinced to come to the Blue side. I know that my dog is on a good food--so don't let those people try to fool you! :


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I went to PetSmart today after our show and took Maddie in with me, just so she could be in a cool building and not sit in the hot car. This lady, who also happened to be a Blue representative for the store, talked to me non-stop! She was trying to convince me that Blue was BETTER than Fromm. :no: She also claimed that their life-source bits are better than the "flour of vitamins" that foods like Fromm would do, instead of in the life source stuff. I may be no expert in how a dog receives its essential vitamins, etc. But I'm thinking that putting it into the bit form or with the kibble itself, makes no difference.
> 
> I was trying to stand my ground and tell her that Fromm is working for my dog and she LOVES it. But, I was trying to get convinced to come to the Blue side. I know that my dog is on a good food--so don't let those people try to fool you! :


I had the same thing happen to me at another store where I bought Toby's previous food. I just smiled, said no thanks, and walked away.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, those people sure are relentless! I always have the same issue with the Greenpeace and the anti-abortion people on campus - they talk and talk and talk, and I have to be somewhere!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep. We had one of those people come up and try convincing us to buy BB for our collie who has a sensitive stomach.

I wouldn't get too upset or atagonistic about it, most of these people are just doing their job and trying to sell dog food.

At my regular petstore (not Petsmart), the BB saleslady is very nice. She tried selling me dogfood once, and I just told her which food I preferred feeding my dog. Generally if you are firm and sure enough, they get the idea right away. She still comes over to fuss over and play with Jacks whenever I'm there.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

These people make me laugh. My dog has sensitive skin and stomach and when they try to tell me their food is best blah blah I just tell them they have no idea what I have been through with my dog these last 3 years. I offer to tell them, but it will take an hour of their time and they just move along.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So it looks like it hasn't only happened to me!  I guess I just don't get what is so good about the food? She was trying to convince me what I fed wasn't AS good as Blue. I should have said, "I did my homework thoroughly on this food, I feel she is on the best." 
I hope I'm not sounding rude about this at all. The lady was very nice to me and talked for awhile with me, but I had other things to do when I got home! Of course, Maddie got some free pets!  

Is it true that their ingredients come from only US sources? She said theirs was the ONLY food that was.......I should have said Fromm is that way, too.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

When I had my shop I made it clear to whatever food rep was there that they were to leave my customers alone immediately if they weren't ready or willing to switch or try another brand. They could still offer samples, but they were not to get pushy or berate another food. I had to reprimand many of them until they got the hint. After that, no more problems.

You could say something to management if it really gets bad enough to make your shopping experience less than what it should be. No one one likes to feel pressured.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Last year at Petco, there was a Natural Balance rep in the store one night. She mentioned some of their foods to me, but did not try to pressure me at all. She even told me to wait right where I was, and then returned 5 minutes later with a huge shopping bag full of their treats and some of the Duck and Potato roll (which I was going to buy anyway ) for me to take home. That left a real nice impression on me, as I really hate when people try to give me the hard sell.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I totally understand that it's her job and she has to 'market' the food. I give her credit for that. But, making false claims about the food; really set me off. I still talked to her and told her we competed at AKC shows in obedience and agility and said she should join our local kennel club with her Toller. 

I also feel that I did my "duty" as a Golden owner and one who knows more than the average puppy buyer not to buy into those "Rare English Creme Goldens"....so I educated her on that. I felt I had done my job for the day.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Lucy used to pick the "Life source" stuff out when I feed my BB and give them to Roxy, my lunatic yorkie- Just what she needed . If Lucy didn't spit the pieces out she would start coughing if she actually ate them- Very funny and sad at the same time.


----------



## GoldenPines (May 23, 2012)

I agree that going to management about your experience will probably yield the best result (meaning that rep would get a talking to). The rep is their to advertise and recommend their food, not belittle or argue with you about what you are currently feeding your dog. Perhaps you were too nice about listening to the rep's spiel and that caused her to ramble on?


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Is it true that their ingredients come from only US sources? She said theirs was the ONLY food that was.QUOTE]
> 
> That is not correct. She misunderstood something that was said to her. They are co-packed and a Memo from their company states that there are multiple different facilities that co-pack for them.
> 
> Also the important thing to remember is that the guaranteed analysis is the guaranteed analysis. Some companies may use superior ingredients while some use a basic grade or cold press their vitamins or utilize novel proteins. What I am trying to say is that chicken-by-product meal, chicken meal, and chicken all sound similar but they are very different. I have to say that it takes more than the ingredient list or guaranteed analysis or the reputation or the commercials to pick out what your dog will thrive on.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Is it true that their ingredients come from only US sources? She said theirs was the ONLY food that was.......I should have said Fromm is that way, too.



I'd be skeptical about that claim. Many companies claim their ingredients come only from US sources when in fact they simply "purchase" their ingredients from a US middleman/distributor who actually purchases them overseas, such as China or India. Technically, yes they purchased from "a" US company and they don't take it back a step and let you know where their seller got the ingredient. One of my dog's veterinarians actually called Blue Buffalo and asked to tour their production factory on behalf of a client and she was refused because they source out to several independent contractor plants around the country. I'd rather purchase food from a company with their own plant with dedicated production lines for each variety, to minimize cross contamination.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'd be skeptical about that claim. Many companies claim their ingredients come only from US sources when in fact they simply "purchase" their ingredients from a US middleman/distributor who actually purchases them overseas, such as China or India. Technically, yes they purchased from "a" US company and they don't take it back a step and let you know where their seller got the ingredient. One of my dog's veterinarians actually called Blue Buffalo and asked to tour their production factory on behalf of a client and she was refused because they source out to several independent contractor plants around the country. I'd rather purchase food from a company with their own plant with dedicated production lines for each variety, to minimize cross contamination.



I agree 100% with you right there! )



> I agree that going to management about your experience will probably yield the best result (meaning that rep would get a talking to). The rep is their to advertise and recommend their food, not belittle or argue with you about what you are currently feeding your dog. Perhaps you were too nice about listening to the rep's spiel and that caused her to ramble on?


I swear I'm just too nice of a person to tell her off in public or something! : Okay, maybe not tell her off, but be more firmer. All I was doing was going down the aisle with the Innova in it, looking at their treats and that's where the BB was. Lesson learned!:doh: 
I think the people at PetCo were much more nicer than here....they would ask if we needed any help and I usually said no. But at PetSmart, she just came up to me and started talking BB up like what I fed wasn't as good.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

They are relentless! They won't change my mind but I'm glad they're there to convince the people feeding Beneful and Pedigree. At least those individuals leave the store with a little more information.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I totally would have gone to the management and told them that not only did she make me never want to buy Blue food - she has made me never want to buy Fromm again at their store, either.

I hate being ambushed like that.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a sales person just trying to sell the product. Whatever she said about it was all script they have to follow, whether she believes it or not.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Let's be fair here... you did your fair share of engaging her in conversation too, it seems. If you found a way to transition from what food you're feeding to competition training, joining the local club, and the marketing scam that is "English Creams" she likely did not get the impression that you were in much of a hurry. If you're curt with these reps and make it clear you're not interesting in talking, they'll usually move on to someone else pretty quickly. But when someone engages back, they're going to to take advantage. They have to pass the time in some way.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Let's be fair here... you did your fair share of engaging her in conversation too, it seems. If you found a way to transition from what food you're feeding to competition training, joining the local club, and the marketing scam that is "English Creams" she likely did not get the impression that you were in much of a hurry. If you're curt with these reps and make it clear you're not interesting in talking, they'll usually move on to someone else pretty quickly. But when someone engages back, they're going to to take advantage. They have to pass the time in some way.
> 
> Julie, Jersey and Oz


This is very true...But I had to say 3 (THREE) times that we're going to continue with our shopping. I don't think she got the message exactly......:doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I totally would have gone to the management and told them that not only did she make me never want to buy Blue food - she has made me never want to buy Fromm again at their store, either.
> 
> I hate being ambushed like that.


I don't buy my Fromm food from there, as it's not sold in PetCo or PetSmart at all.  She even asked where I do get my Fromm from...I just told her truthfully a friend's Mom who sells it to her customers (she owns a boarding/training place). I also said I can get it at a wholesale price.  Plus that Blue stuff was like the same price as Natural Balance!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

The Blue representative was probably on some kind of commission, or they were doing a test to see if sales increased when a representative used their sales pitch on PetSmart customers


----------



## Lucky Cooper (Jul 22, 2011)

The same exact thing happened to me, she was very nice no pressure but I also left with a bag of free samples and treats! lol



BriGuy said:


> Last year at Petco, there was a Natural Balance rep in the store one night. She mentioned some of their foods to me, but did not try to pressure me at all. She even told me to wait right where I was, and then returned 5 minutes later with a huge shopping bag full of their treats and some of the Duck and Potato roll (which I was going to buy anyway ) for me to take home. That left a real nice impression on me, as I really hate when people try to give me the hard sell.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I had a run in with a BB rep. before too. I told them it gave my previous golden the runs and I had tried to slow transition him for almost 6 months. She told me it was a food allergy to chicken since I was trying to feed the chicken formula. This dog could eat a whole chicken and in fact did one day without any issues. I tried to tell her it was not the chicken that the food just did not agree with him and I was not interested. She actually followed me for 2 aisles trying to give me samples.


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I agree 100% with you right there! )
> 
> I swear I'm just too nice of a person to tell her off in public or something! : Okay, maybe not tell her off, but be more firmer.


It's not just you. Wisconsinites are among the nicest people on earth.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I had a run in with a BB rep. before too. I told them it gave my previous golden the runs and I had tried to slow transition him for almost 6 months. She told me it was a food allergy to chicken since I was trying to feed the chicken formula. This dog could eat a whole chicken and in fact did one day without any issues. I tried to tell her it was not the chicken that the food just did not agree with him and I was not interested. She actually followed me for 2 aisles trying to give me samples.


UGH, talk about relentless! That's just not how you handle a situation like that. I should have asked for treat samples LOL! Oh well, what is one to do?:bowl:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

With me, the Nutro people keep bothering me, whether it is at petsmart or in the commissary on post. I usually tell them, no, not feeding it, thank you. They get so annoying that I just plain old ignore them when they try to stop me and keep on walking, not listening.
I saw a Blue rep at petsmart and I just looked at him before he could say a word and he did not approach me. I guess he did not like the look I gave him,lol.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> With me, the Nutro people keep bothering me, whether it is at petsmart or in the commissary on post. I usually tell them, no, not feeding it, thank you. They get so annoying that I just plain old ignore them when they try to stop me and keep on walking, not listening.
> I saw a Blue rep at petsmart and I just looked at him before he could say a word and he did not approach me. I guess he did not like the look I gave him,lol.


LOL, too funny! I know at our Fleet Farm there will usually be some pretty nice people who are there to sell Science Diet or Nutro, but they aren't as relentless as the BB people! 
I remember coming in to the store that day and just looking at the Innova stuff, which of course was right next to the BB products. Next time, I'll just look at stuff from the back of the aisle where they can't see me. :


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Everytime I go to petsmart I get bugged. The cats are already on blue (only because one has stomach issues and that's the only food that agrees with her) but one time this lady basically told me I am slowly killing her with pro plan. Then another time they wouldn't give it up and I'm like will I get her food for free... Can you give me a better deal then that? She said no then walked away. Haha


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm amazed constantly at what people will put up with. When I'm approached at a store I say not interested and don't even break a stride. If I'm interested in talking then I'll stop and initiate and then thank them and move on immediately, even if they are in the middle of a sentence. I guess it comes from watching my Mom struggle with turning away from people, even on the phone she would gesture to one of us to go out and ring the doorbell and use this as an excuse to get off the phone, she taught us it was better to lie than to stand up for ourselves. Boy, I sure look back at all the dysfunction and why many of us do what we do now.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Deb, I think it comes down to being raised to be nice, to not hurt someone's feelings, and not being able to see that we're hurting ourselves sometimes by worrying about everyone else. I have a terrible time standing up to people. Unless I'm angry, and then all bets are off, but in normal day to day encounters, I'd be the one standing there waiting for the person to finish talking, trying to find a nice way to make my escape, etc.

I will say, I feed Max Blue Buffalo, he does well on it, and the rep here is extremely nice. I had a lady at Petsmart try to convince me I should feed him Taste of the Wild, she was pretty relentless, but eventually she gave up.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

laprincessa, I was raised to be nice, I was raised to not hurt other's feelings, as a result I got walked over, abused, and degraded (even by x-family members). As I got older my patience grew thinner and now I may appear rude to some but I just don't care anymore. Yes, I can be super nice to many more people though, but when someone rubs me the wrong way I don't have a problem shunning them. I refuse to have encounters and will just turn my back and walk away. Perhaps in some ways I've gone to the opposite extreme, just came with life experiences I guess.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I try to find a happy medium - I had a sister who was extremely abrupt and it was no fun to be around her. Of course, she didn't speak to me for years, so that was a plus!

Whatever works for you, long as you don't yell at me, I'm okay with it!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

ahhahah don't give me a reason and I won't.. LOL I also don't have anything to do with family turned relatives, can't choose who is in the family tree but I can chose who I want in my life. Example, if a store employee wants to assert themselves in my face then they will know about it verbally if they don't take the subtle hint when I walk away. LOL Tell you the truth though I really don't have many altercations anymore since I decided that people just aren't worth the aggravation... maybe it comes across in my demeanor or the lack of eye contact I make with those people.


----------

